# Waypoint Analytical sw1 Results



## Dbldose 007 (Aug 28, 2018)

I recently purchased my first home in northern indiana. It was obvious the 3,400 sqft lawn needed attention.

Step 1: Join TLF, follow the guidelines.

Step 2: Suspecting high pH (hard water). A soil sample was submitted to waypoint analytical for a (SW1) anaysis.



Based off my limited experience, and the knowledge that i have gained here on TLF. 
I started a purchase list to improve my lawns soil fertility among other issues that should be addressed.

N - Ammonium Solfate (21-0-0)
P - TSP (0-45-0) or MAP (11-52-0) 
K - SOP (0-0-50)
Iron - FAS

Would MAP (11-52-0) be a more ideal option over TSP (0-45-0)? Seeing how TSP contains 15% calcium and my soils calcium levels are already @ "optimum" levels. Wouldn't any additional calcium piotentially increase the pH even higher?

Also, with a low CEC...is Waypoints maitenance recomendations on par, or any advisable tweaks?

Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

So your analysis is right. Is this a new house construction? The P and K are very low.

As you expected, pH is high. You can have a great lawn with it. Iron is not that available, so Milo or FAS.

The P and K are very low, so you need both. The ideal is the products you listed. If those are hard to find, then a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10, 13-13-13) from any big store will work. The target is no more than 1lb of each/ksqft per rolling month.

It is ok to use the TSP since you could use the calcium to get a better balance between Ca and Mg. The calcium in TSP is monocalcium phosphate, which has a some acidifing effect to it.

CEC leans low, which suggest a sand based soil. This is normal in the south bend area. You could benefit from applying half the rate at twice the frequency (ie. 0.5lb/ksqft every 2 weeks instead of 1lb/ksqft every month).


----------



## Dbldose 007 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you for the welcome @g-man .

The house was built twenty one years ago within a south bend subdivision.

I spent a few hours today, making calls and tracking down supplies. You were spot on, SiteOne and Advanced Turf was a bust. Special orders would be week out.

So i kept calling around. Luckily, it sounds like i should be able to source the TSP, SOP, and AS between two seperate Farmer Supply stores within the area.

It was near closing hours, before i tracked them down. I plan to pick them up tomorrow after work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a thread in the hometown section for chicago. In it I listed the part numbers for items from advance turf. When you call, if you just tell them SOP, they might not know what it is, but with the number they could search.

This will be a multi year process.


----------



## Dbldose 007 (Aug 28, 2018)

I've been following the knowledge you've shared closely. I've taken many notes the past several days.

I had the item #'s that you provided. Ready when i called Advanced. He mentioned, they are a new location (Elkhart). Which was in the process of building inventory.

Thanks again @g-man !


----------

